

Video with Ali Partovi CEO of iLike, the most popular Facebook app - camouchan
http://uk.intruders.tv/Interview-with-Ali-Partovi-founder-of-iLike-the-most-popular-application-on-Facebook_a220.html

======
waleedka
What I found interesting was that he's been working on this startup for about
5 years now, and just recently made an "overnight" success. It enforces what
I'm starting to realize that those companies that explode all of a sudden are
not just lucky, but they probably work for years experimenting with different
models an failing, and then failing again, until they finally find something
that works. It's encouraging and discouraging at the same time.

